# What type of algae?? Cannot find any info



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi everyone, recently I found these stuff entangled with my Java moss. Initially I though it was some kind of dirt until I noticed that it did grew and form dark grey color, wool texture patch. Can anyone tell me what kind of algae is it? Definitely not blue green algae and the wool like texture differ a lot from slimy texture of bga.

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## infolific (Apr 9, 2016)

I don't have much experience with Java Moss, but your photos made me think of roots. Sure enough, there are pages returned by Google about "java moss roots" and "java moss rhizoids".


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm pretty sure they are neither root nor rhizoid, what I'm sure is that it can grow and form clump.

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tnt007tarun (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi! I think this can either be Synedra (brown algea actually diatom) or rhizoclonium.


----------

